# Ethernet Cables for file transfer



## jonathan731 (Aug 30, 2003)

I have a desktop and laptop both with XP. Is it possible to just use a regular Ethernet cable to connect them and transfer files??? I dont want to buy a router and make a home network since Im only home once in a while so I just want some important files. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You will need a CAT5 crossover cable, but they're readily available.


----------



## jonathan731 (Aug 30, 2003)

I have a cable that says Tripp-Lite Enhanced Cat-5 UTP 350 MHZ......will that work?

if it does, do i just connect one end to the laptop and the other end into my desktop?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Nope. You need a cross-over cable. A standard Ethernet cable will not work.

Look at the ends of the cable. You will see 8 wires. In a standard cable, the colors are the same. In a cross-over cable, the green and orange wires are switched.

Courtney sends....


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Cross over cable is correct

If you already hae the cable then you could use a cross over adaptor. 

This converts a normal ethernet patch cable to a cross over and a crossover cable to a normal patch cable.

With the adpator and either cable, cross over or patch you can connect either way. Cable and adaptor or just cable. Depending on what you need to do.

hth

Ceri


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

I am really curious, once you have the cross over cable what do you do with it? I assume you hook them to the ethernet ports on both computers but then will one just read the other or do you need to go through some kind of wizard?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to have File and Printer Sharing enabled on both computers, both need to have the same workgroup name but different computer names, and (usually) should be set up with an account that has administrator rights and uses the same username and password on both computers.


----------



## techno_lust (Mar 21, 2005)

try reading this

http://www.jsu.edu/depart/dss/cprint/networking-crossover.html


----------

